# Nikon D7000..no more Canon..



## anthony10292 (Aug 12, 2013)

I just picked up a nikon d3200 as my first DSLR and I'm loving it. I'm forcing myself to experiment with manual. What's the point of the camera if you stay in auto right. It can take some great and clear pictures of fish. With my new camera, I feel it adds an entire new side to the fish tank hobby. I plan to get a Nikon micro 40mm so I can get some really close up macro shots. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

If I were you I'd think about getting a longer Macro - like a 100MM. I have a 50MM I use for Macro with lens extensions on my Canon and I find myself running into the glass allot trying to get as close as I would like.

Whiskey


----------



## anthony10292 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. I priced Nikon's macro lenses. The 40mm is $200 while their 105mm is upwards of $800. Can you use a macro lens for normal photography or is it strictly macro. Would a 40mm macro be similar to a 50mm?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellie (Feb 20, 2014)

anthony10292 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I priced Nikon's macro lenses. The 40mm is $200 while their 105mm is upwards of $800. Can you use a macro lens for normal photography or is it strictly macro. Would a 40mm macro be similar to a 50mm?


the sigma macro lens is AWESOME. when i got it it was much cheaper than the nikon one. Its built very well, and it takes great images. I know on my camera (nikon d7000) you can have it autofocus but i dont think theres a motor inside the d3200 so youll have to manual focus. which tbh is fine for macro anyway, i hardly use the autofocus as the camera doesnt know which bit you want in focus it just tries to find the nearest thing. 
ive got the sigma 105mm macro which ive found is better for taking nature shots compared to something like 40mm as you can get closer to the subject without the camera being closer.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

The d7000 was superseded by the newer d7100, right?


----------



## Nu2Plants (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes the D7000 was replaced by the D7100.

Yes you can use a macro lens for other things besides macro.

I'd also try shooting your fish/tank without a macro. It'll let you back up from the tank a bit. If you have a longer lens try that and see how it goes. Keep your shutter speed up to keep the fish from blurring. Use a tripod if you have it.


----------

